# Entero Plus



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Hi I highly suggest you try the "Entero Plus" product. It is on page 170 in the 2006-2007 Jedds catalog, Man It is awesome!! When my uncle, "Peter Mironov" got rid of his pigeons he gave me the can, and advised that I try it. It was the best thing I have ever tried. The droppings are absolutely solid, not moist, or runny but firm, and round like a small pebble. I love it!! I think it is perhaps the best product out there for promoting good intestinal flora in pigeons. I Guarantee once you use it you will keep on buying this product. I consider it the best product out there in the market. It was $19.95 now it's $24.95 retail, $21.23 wholesale, It is expensive but cost worthy. It serves its purpose. What I do when I buy a product in any of the pigeon catalogs is call them up, (there number is toll free) and ask them the price for the weight of the product, then I add that with the cost of the product, and last I go to the post office and get a money order. I really hope that you will buy Entero Plus, you will see the Fruits of this awesome product!! The pigeons become more vigorous and healthy. The product is sold only in powder form, It is water soluble. I put 1 or 2 scoops of Entero Plus into there drinking water, with excellent results. Check it out on the Jedds.com website, type in: Entero Plus into search. *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing.

Here is more information on it.

http://jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=35&SubCategoryID=687&ProductID=2214


----------

